# Tutorat pour seniors



## Poissonjaune (4 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Je suis actuellement volontaire dans une association qui donne des cours pour découvrir et se familiariser avec SON iPad. Il s'agit de 4 séances de 2 heures, à raison d'une séance par semaine. On m'a prévenu qu'il y aurait essentiellement des seniors (entre 8 et 10), qui ont acheté un iPad en promotion à Noël, et sont complètement perdus depuis. J'aurai à disposition un iPad connecté à un écran géant, me permettant de montrer à tout le monde en même temps ce que je fais.
Auriez-vous des conseils sur la manière de faire ? J'ai déjà quelques idées (introduction et paramètres/général et photos/mail et contact/safari et applications), mais je ne serai pas contre un peu d'aide.

Bien évidemment, je vais m'appuyer sur le guide d'utilisation, car n'ayant moi-même pas d'iPad personnel (j'utiliserai celui fourni par l'association), toute aide extérieure sera appréciée. Juste pour vous rassurer : j'ai eu un iPhone 3G pendant presque 1 an et demi, donc je ne serai pas perdu .


----------



## adixya (4 Août 2014)

Le mieux ce serait de savoir les questions que le public a à poser pour y répondre. Qu'est-ce qu'ils veulent savoir ?
Veulent-ils envoyer des mails ?
Écrire des messages ?
Faire de l'internet ?
Lire des livres ?
Écouter de la musique ?
Ça fait beaucoup déjà pour un tel public...


----------



## nifex (4 Août 2014)

Perso je ciblerais principalement la gestion des emails et le surf sur Internet.

Après vous pouvez aussi voir l'installation et l'utilisation des apps, mais ça risque d'être plus compliqué si ils ne sont vraiment pas à l'aise...

L'utilisation de skype ou d'une app du genre peut être très utile pour leur permettre de communiquer avec leur famille.


----------



## Poissonjaune (4 Août 2014)

Ce que l'association vend sur cette formation :
- ne plus avoir peur de l'iPad,
- se familiariser avec le fonctionnement,
- être capable de se débrouiller sur quelques applications de base.

Dans tous les cas, j'ai déjà une liste des appli à installer en cas de besoin spécifique (liseuse d'ebook, scanner, lecture de vidéo/musique, généraliste, etc). Dans le même genre, je peux fournir des documents que les élèves ramènent chez eux en version papier ou numérique.

Après, mon but à moi est surtout de leur montrer qu'il faut essayer. Ma génération (celle qui s'appelle Y) n'a aucun problème à apprendre sur le système essai-échecs-amélioration, mais les plus anciens ne fonctionnent pas comme ça. Une fois qu'ils auront compris qu'il faut généralement essayer deux trois choses (le clic long, le double clic, le glisser-déposer), ça ira beaucoup mieux.

Après, si vous voyez des utilisations qui n'hésiteraient plus de suivi, je peux aussi évoquer l'idée d'un second module, qui serait à la suite de celui-là. Mais pas sûr que ça fonctionnerait . Une fois que les gens savent chercher, ce n'est plus trop compliqué.


----------



## lercat (4 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Là où beaucoup de personnes et surtout les seniors sont perdus rapidement c'est l'histoire des *identifiants* et *mot de passe*; associé à un compte mail de récupération
Il serait bien de leur expliquer comment faire pour ne pas s'emmêler les pinceaux.
Je pense que ce serait de bon conseil.

Bonne continuation,


----------



## Jura39 (4 Août 2014)

Bonjour
Pourquoi votre association propose un formation si personne ne vous ne connais le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2014)

J'ai donné des cours à des seniors, sur PC, Mac, *Tablettes* et téléphones portables. Par exemple le film qui est visible ne reflète en rien la réalité. Nous avions instauré une séance d'orientation, le but était de voir si les participants étaient capables de clavioter sur un écran tactile (*là on cause de l'iPad)*, ils pouvaient s'exercer sur du matériel mis à leur disposition, durant une bonne heure, suite à cela en fonction du ressenti individuel on prenait les inscriptions aux cours d'initiations. 

L'accès aux cours était réservé aux personnes qui avaient acheté ou reçu un iPad, cet appareil devait être chargé à bloc avant les cours, ils devaient apporter le chargeur au cas où, utile pour les mises à jour, les chargements.

Le cours quand à lui était structuré :

- prise en main du matériel
- ouverture, fermeture des applications
- éventuellement, paramétrages des options, des accès à internet
- accéder à internet, recherches diverses
- visionner des photos, des séquences
- les plus calés étaient en mesure de faire une copie d'écran de leur iPad
- etc. ... 

Bref du travail, ce qui devrait faire partie intégrante du cours, la documentation en fonction de la matière des cours donnés et du matériel utilisé.

[YOUTUBE]ndkIP7ec3O8#t=14[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## jeremyveron (9 Août 2014)

Formateur, un iPad est certes intuitif mais doit à mon sens être préparer pour être utilisé par le plus grand nombre parmi les seniors. Il y a donc d'abord une phase d'écoute capitale pour savoir quelles usages, puis quelles applications il faudra télécharger, lesquelles mettre en avant et rendre le plus facilement accessible.
Avec du coup, des comptes iTunes Store, Mails, pénibles (pour ce genre de personnes) à faire et qu'il faut paramétrer pour eux le plus souvent, idéalement quand c'est possible en amont de la première séance de formation. L'accès au réseau Wifi ou aux objets connectés sont à faire aussi pour qu'au final, tout marche ultra facilement.
Voici à mon sens la première étape avant de démarrer toute formation iPad pour les seniors d'où des cours particuliers ou très personnalisés indispensables pour ce public là.

Ensuite, on peut regretter aussi que l'ergonomie de l'iPad ne soit pas assez personalisable pour des personnes âgées ayant des difficultés de vues et/ou de mouvements. On pourrait souhaiter activer une interface générale avec de très gros boutons par exemple. À ma connaissance, ce n'est pas possible même via les outils d'Accessibilité. Bref face à un public de plus en plus important, au pouvoir d'achat conséquent, et bien il me semble que les formations ont un grand avenir dans ce secteur et que Apple comme les concepteurs d'applications pourrait encore améliorer grandement l'utilisation de cette fantastique tablette pour les seniors.


----------



## zarghol (12 Août 2014)

Bonjour !

Dans le but de simplifier la prise en main d'un iPad par une personne âgée ( à l'origine c'était ciblé pour ma grand-mère, qui depuis qu'elle a son iPad, fait beaucoup plus de chose que sur son ancien ordi !), j'ai écrit un livre (disponible sur l'iBookStore) pour l'aider à comprendre comment effectuer les actions simples et utiliser les applications de bases. Ainsi, même si je ne suis pas présent physiquement à coté d'elle, je peux tout de même l'aider si elle a besoin d'aide.
Je pense que ce livre peut vous aider dans la formation des personnes âgées. 
Ce livre restera à jour : une maj sera proposé pour la sortie d'iOS 8 pour prendre en compte les nouveautés et montrer comment les utiliser.

https://itunes.apple.com/fr/book/utilisation-dun-ipad/id692405275?mt=11


----------



## Threma (13 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Je travaille actuellement sur deux projets européens dont le but est d'amener les personnes âgées vers l'utilisation d'outils numériques (iPad inclus). Nous avons développé des parcours et des ressources de formation ouverts pour cela. Si vous voulez en savoir plus, n'hésitez pas à me contacter.
Sinon, au delà du simple apprentissage de l'utilisation de la tablette, je pense qu'il faut aussi aborder  la question des spams, du phishing et autres désagréments qui viennent avec l'utilisation d'internet. Sans décourager les personnes âgées, il me semble important de leur montrer le revers de la médaille. La tablette est un outil formidable, mais elle n'est pas sans danger.


----------

